

Free Techcrunch Disrupt Ticket - rogerjin

I'm the founder of a consumer web startup called Bridge that is trying to help people form meaningful connections with each other (check us out at http://Brid.ge).<p>I'm demoing my product at the Startup Alley pit September 12th, and have an extra ticket to give away to someone willing to help me set up the demo table, and lend their laptop+monitor to help with the demo for the day. In exchange, the volunteer will receive full-access tickets for TechCrunch Disrupt on the 12th and 13th in SF (http://disrupt.techcrunch.com/SF2011). The only obligation the volunteer will have is to help me set up my table and help me walk users through how the product works on the 12th. If interested, please reach me directly at roger@brid.ge, or call at 646-318-4011
======
deepbedi
Ok, seriously, this has got to be a marketing ploy for Roger and brid.ge

Reasons: -I spoke to him last night and said the ticket was not taken. Great!
He told me to email him and he'd get back to me by the end of the night. -I
emailed him. Offered my laptop and monitor. -No reply -Morning: still no reply
-Afternoon: still no reply -called him: google voice number is off. left a
message. -saw that he posted that the ticket is still up for grabs (see
below). -replied to his comment -no response -followed him on twitter: tweeted
him -followed brid.ge on twitter -preregistered for brid.ge -tweeted that i
preregistered

basically i did everything i could do (besides giving up a kidney) to show him
i'm the man for the volunteer job and deserving of the disrupt ticket.

still no reply. ugh

------
corkill
Done!

------
b0o
sweeet. too bad it's taken

~~~
rogerjin
Not taken yet

~~~
deepbedi
Hey Roger,

Spoke to you lastnight n sent you an email. Would love to help you out. Get
back at me: deepbedi@gmail.com

-deep

